# pizza oven progress



## ironpony (Aug 19, 2012)

finished the countertops, decided to stain them before sealing them. colors were blending together to much. applied stucco to interior of wood storage area. started mold for castable refractory dome. made templates for shape, mounted them to 3/4 osb flooring. wired them together and added screen. covered with burlap soaked in plaster. continue to build up with plaster until proper shape is reached. I think two more coats will do.


----------



## Defiant (Aug 19, 2012)

When will we have pizza?


----------



## save$ (Aug 19, 2012)

Very impressive!  Just like they do on HGTV.    
Will you be keeping the grass along side the cooking area?   
We can't use a lawn type base in a walking area here.  Too much rain,  wet half the time.  
I just finished off a small patio area with pavers and crushed stone over a couple layers of ground cloth.  Fairly inexpensive.  
Hope you let us know how that pizza oven works out for you.  Some of the best pizza I ever had came out of a stone oven.


----------



## fishingpol (Aug 20, 2012)

I wish my oven door was as wide as yours is going to be, but the ratios said otherwise.  Will the dome be insulated or is the refractory the only insulator?

Looking good!


----------



## Eatonpcat (Aug 20, 2012)

That' some talent there...Gonna be awesome!


----------



## ironpony (Aug 20, 2012)

Defiant said:


> When will we have pizza?


 
hopfully by the end of September


----------



## ironpony (Aug 20, 2012)

save$ said:


> Very impressive! Just like they do on HGTV.
> Will you be keeping the grass along side the cooking area?
> We can't use a lawn type base in a walking area here. Too much rain, wet half the time.
> I just finished off a small patio area with pavers and crushed stone over a couple layers of ground cloth. Fairly inexpensive.
> Hope you let us know how that pizza oven works out for you. Some of the best pizza I ever had came out of a stone oven.


 
either flagstone or pavers to match the courtyard


----------



## ironpony (Aug 20, 2012)

fishingpol said:


> I wish my oven door was as wide as yours is going to be, but the ratios said otherwise. Will the dome be insulated or is the refractory the only insulator?
> 
> Looking good!


 
it will be insulated, with an insulating refractory 2" thick then 1" stucco coat. I used the dimensions off the Forna Bravo website for a Neopoliton pizza oven. there is a dimensioned print.


----------



## ironpony (Aug 21, 2012)

priced out the heat stop castable refractory and insulating refractory today. looks like $500 should cover it. cheaper than I thought it would be. stocked locally, I am sure that saved some money.
might also price ceramic insulation for dome. I think castable will be easier to stucco over though


----------

